# glass top stove



## djfoxylady (Oct 23, 2009)

how do i repalce a burner in a glass top stove- Kenmore?


----------



## kok328 (Oct 23, 2009)

Take the make/model # to sears appliance parts store and order a new burner.  It might come with instructions on how to replace it.  Other than that, look around for obvious things to take apart to gain access to the burners.


----------



## woodchuck (Oct 25, 2009)

Mine was a drop in or slide in. I slid it out far enough to reach the screws holding the glass frame on the sides. At some point I had to remove a screw holding the oven vent because it was a back burner. I had to unplug the wiring harness so I could raise the top up far enough to stand it up. The front burners were held by a brace and the back burners were held by a separate brace so unscrew only the one you need. There were spring loaded brackets on each burner which I didn't have to remove. There are I think three screws in the burner itself and will only fit one way. Unplug the burner of course and plug the new one in. Be careful not to brake the insulating material surrounding the coils in the new burner. It will brake. It would try it out before putting it all back together.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 25, 2009)

Can you provide a picture of the stove top and the model number? You can most likely get an aftermarket product that is a bit cheaper.


----------

